
Apple executive proposed bid for Time Warner - jackgavigan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a3bf618a-22ec-11e6-9d4d-c11776a5124d.html
======
brudgers
The idea doesn't make any more sense to me than it did four years ago[1]. It's
a capital intensive US centric play in a locally regulated industry by a
company that has a vast upside from pursuing global markets. Whatever
rationales there might be for the purchase, they don't really translate
operationally to any other market.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2079402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2079402)

